# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thú vị 7 ‘thánh địa’ nghệ thuật đường phố

## Meoluoi9x

*Tới những thành phố này, du khách được mãn nhãn khi dạo bước dù chỉ trong con ngõ nhỏ.*

*1.	London, Anh*


Nước Anh tự hào sở hữu một trong những nghệ sĩ đường phố nổi tiếng và được yêu mến nhất thế giới: Banksy. 

Chàng họa sĩ này đã dùng khả năng graffiti của mình để tô điểm mọi đường phố London với các tác phẩm nghệ thuật ấn tượng. Nổi bật trong số đó là hình ảnh cô gái ngã xuống cùng chiếc xe đẩy hàng siêu thị trên bức tường của tòa nhà Canary Warf.


*2.	Los Angeles, Mỹ*


Thư viện phía Tây Hollywood là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những ai thích chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm nghệ thuật đường phố thú vị ở “thành phố của những thiên thần”. 

Trên bức tường của khu thư viện tập trung tranh graffiti của những bậc thầy đường phố ở Mỹ, khiến bất cứ du khách nào ghé thăm cũng trầm trồ, thán phục. 


*3.	New York, Mỹ*


Cũng giống như Los Angeles, đường phố New York ngập tràn những hình ảnh và màu sắc. Nổi bật trong số đó là tác phẩm của nghệ sĩ Swoon. Bức tranh vẽ năm 2011 mô phỏng hình ảnh hai cô gái Kenya và có ý nghĩa đấu tranh cho nhân quyền. 


*4.	Sao Paolo, Brazil*


Có thể nói Sao Paolo là thiên đường của nghệ thuật đường phố và tất cả những “ông trùm” trong làng graffiti đều xách cọ và sơn tới đây. Trên mọi con đường trong thành phố, các nghệ sĩ thể hiện cá tính của mình qua nét cọ đầy màu sắc, thay đổi từng ngày diện mạo thành phố. 


*5.	Paris, Pháp*


Nhắc đến Paris, người ta thường nhắc đến nghệ thuật kinh điển mà quên mất rằng thành phố này cũng rất nổi tiếng với những bức vẽ đường phố. Du khách dạo bước trong thành Paris cổ kính thường rất bất ngờ khi bắt gặp những bức tranh đương đại như thế này trong lòng những con hẻm xa xưa, thể hiện sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa cổ điển và hiện đại. 


*6.	Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Ở thủ đô của đất nước Nam Mỹ này, các họa sĩ không cần phải vẽ giấu diếm trong bóng tối. Thành phố có cả một chính sách riêng cho những người vẽ graffiti và là nơi sinh ra Martin Ron, người nghệ sĩ từng vẽ lên mọi bức tường ở Buenos Aires.


*7.	Grottaglie, Italy*


Mặc dù không còn nổi tiếng như nhiều năm về trước nhưng Grottaglie vẫn tự hào với những tác phẩm còn sót lại trong thành phố, hầu hết là của nghệ sĩ Italy lừng danh mang tên Blu. 


_Theo xzone_

----------


## littlegirl

sáng tạo thía nhỉ

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn thật độc đáo, đúng là kiệt tác

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------


## baochau713

Cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng, giá rẻ, chất lượng 0905860960

 Công ty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân là địa chỉ cho thuê xe máy ở Đà Nẵng đáng tin cậy của khách du lịch, công tác, học tập tại Đà Nẵng. Với đầy đủ chủng loại xe Tay ga, chân số như: Lead, Nouvo, Attila, Jupiter, Sirius, WaveS.. Xe mới đủ tiêu chuẩn nhằm đảm bảo an toàn thẩm mỹ cho việc sử dụng nhất là đối với khách du lịch, giá cả hợp lý cho từng loại xe. Có ưu đãi giảm giá cho khách quen hoặc thuê nhiều ngày, nhiều xe. Giá thuê xe từ 80.000đ- 150.000đ/ ngày, qua đêm, giảm giá cho khách hàng thuê dài ngày.


- Giao xe tận nơi trong thành phố Đà Nẵng miễm phí.

- Mũ bảo hiểm 02 cái kèm theo miễn phí.

- Bảo hành máy móc.

- Thủ tục thuê xe đơn giản, nhanh chóng, thuận tiện cho khách hàng.

Xin vui long liên hệ với chúng tôi theo địa chỉ: Cty TNHH MTV Thân Thiện Nhân, số 69 Phan Thúc Duyện (100 Nguyễn Văn Thoại rẽ vào, gần biển T20). Điện thoại:84.511.3956996-0905860960.


Hoặc truy cập Website  cho thuê xe máy tại Đà Nẵng

Quý khách sẽ luôn được hài lòng.

----------

